# Dove Banding



## CatManJack (Jun 19, 2005)

Does anyone know if the game n fish still band doves? I know they did a couple of years ago.

Thanks


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'm pretty sure they still do, some of them involved in the projects are on the forum.


----------



## Duck Commander (Oct 20, 2004)

I work for the Fish and Wildlife service and we just started to band doves, again. So i am sure the game and fish are too


----------



## CatManJack (Jun 19, 2005)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## jp (Aug 13, 2003)

Better question? Has anyone ever bagged a banded dove?


----------



## AlbersSDSU (Sep 14, 2005)

ive never shot a banded dove but i shot a banded pigeon last year


----------

